
Do Cold Calling Services for B2B Sales Work? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/968/do-cold-calling-services-work-for-b2b-sales.html
======
anoncoward111
I am the director of sales at a 5 person firm. I manage sales and marketing
from cradle to grave.

Cold calling delivers an extremely poor ROI. I've seen random, large successes
from cold calling with my own eyes, but these are quite literally 1 in 1
million. It's the equivalent of finding a bunch of $100 bills on the ground-
has it happened to you often?

What you really need, realistically, is strong PR and referrals. If you aren't
doing Youtube, in-person speaking engagements, and asking customers for
introductions, then you either are selling B2C or you aren't selling much of
anything B2B.

Direct-outreach B2B sales has poor ROI. Period. Cold calls, cold emails, cold
letters in the physical mail-- this is grunt work and usually it ends poorly,
even if you are giving your service away for free.

------
Bucephalus355
Sales is like marketing. Certain techniques work for certain periods of time,
but then they become outdated / the public becomes used to them.

It’s hard to say cold calling works anymore. If a business is able to get it
to work, it’s usually only by firing sales people so frequently they aren’t
able to collect commission, improving margins.

I’m not saying cold calling or cold emailing isn’t a useful skill / tool, but
just that the massive “smile and dial” campaigns that Xerox successfully waged
in the 70’s and 80’s probably wouldn’t work today.

~~~
NicoJuicy
What worked then, would probably still work today

